# bt voyager 1055 no cd



## pigbelly (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a bt voyager 1055 but no instalation cd is there anyway to install it without it and i don want to buy another cd.
Thank you.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Cannot help with the cd but you can get the driver here.
http://www.voyager.bt.com/wireless_devices/voyager_1055/downloads.htm


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Cannot help with the cd but you can get the driver here.
http://www.voyager.bt.com/wireless_devices/voyager_1055/downloads.htm


----------



## buttinski (Jul 14, 2010)

this link doesnt work for me ><


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a driver for that card: http://driverzone.com/device.php?id=7522


----------



## buttinski (Jul 14, 2010)

i'm afraid this one doesnt work either


----------

